# Justin Bieber fan girls cutting themselfs



## Yepi69 (Jan 7, 2013)

Ok, so around Facebook and Twitter there's pictures of girls cutting themselfs because they say Justin Bieber was caught smoking weed, therefor they are cutting themselfs to make Bieber stop (Kinda pointless and dumb i know)
Here's a scoop:

how about no to that blood and shit.

-Guild


----------



## Valwin (Jan 7, 2013)

wowoow spoiler that shit


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jan 7, 2013)

Please remove these disgusting pictures, thanks.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 7, 2013)

This is dumb, like seriously, are they that retarded?

You gotta go up the hill not across the street. Bitches be crazy.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jan 7, 2013)

Valwin said:


> wowoow spoiler that shit


but you wouldn't be complaining if that was a vita all cut & bloody & shit...


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 7, 2013)

supposedly the hashtag was started by 4chan


----------



## Chary (Jan 7, 2013)

I'll cut myself, if it means all these bat-sh*t crazy fans will die instantly.


----------



## Xuphor (Jan 7, 2013)

God damnit.... as the other 2 said.

Also, shouldn't this be on GoT news thing? Anyhting Justin Beiber making USN seems..... not right.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 7, 2013)

Definitely not USN worthy and I seriously doubt that this is even GBAtemp worthy. Moving to EoF.

Also I removed the images, please don't post them again.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jan 7, 2013)

Put this shit in the EOF where it belongs.


----------



## emigre (Jan 7, 2013)

How the fuck is this news? And why are you posting these?


----------



## Valwin (Jan 7, 2013)

wrettcaughn said:


> but you wouldn't be complaining if that was a vita all cut & bloody & shit...


what


----------



## Xuphor (Jan 7, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Definitely not USN worthy and I seriously doubt that this is even GBAtemp worthy. Moving to EoF.
> 
> Also I removed the images, please don't post them again.


 Thank you.


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 7, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Definitely not USN worthy and I seriously doubt that this is even GBAtemp worthy. Moving to EoF.
> 
> Also I removed the images, please don't post them again.


Sorry i didn't knew that was against the rules.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 7, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> Sorry i didn't knew that was against the rules.


 
Well it just seems like pretty common sense to not post images of people cutting themselves in general. But unspoilered...

Just tell these girls it's down the street not across.


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 7, 2013)

emigre said:


> How the fuck is this news? And why are you posting these?


You want me to post this on the DS or Wii section?


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 7, 2013)

Not to under mind a serious problem, like cutting yourself, but seriously?
He just smoked some weed, that's not worth dying over.


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 7, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Well it just seems like pretty common sense to not post images of people cutting themselves in general. But unspoilered...
> 
> Just tell these girls it's down the street not across.


I always forget to put huge pictures onto spoilers, thx for the heads up.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jan 7, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> You want me to post this on the DS or Wii section?


 
Are you shitting me?


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 7, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> Not to under mind a serious problem, like cutting yourself, but seriously?
> He just smoked some weed, that's not worth dying over.


And besides, its not like its THAT bad. At least we get rid of the ''beliebers'' sooner.


----------



## DaggerV (Jan 7, 2013)

Well, I'll tell you one thing, employers are going to see that shit and avoid them, and I'll do the same


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 7, 2013)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Are you shitting me?


Well... If i can't post this on the news section then where should i post? BTW It was an rhetorical question to that user above.


----------



## emigre (Jan 7, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> You want me to post this on the DS or Wii section?


 
I much rather you didn't post this.


----------



## Valwin (Jan 7, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> You want me to post this on the DS or Wii section?


what WHATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT how is this game releated ?


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 7, 2013)

emigre said:


> I much rather you didn't post this.


Then don't click it, I don't see other members arguing about this...yet.


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 7, 2013)

Valwin said:


> what WHATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT how is this game releated ?


I was giving an sarcastic answer to this question ''How the fuck is this news? And why are you posting these?''.

I'm not dumb enough to post this on game related forums.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jan 7, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> Then don't click it, I don't see other members arguing about this...yet.


 
Don't worry. They'll come soon enough.


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 7, 2013)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Don't worry. They'll come soon enough.


I'll wait, don't worry .


----------



## emigre (Jan 7, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> Then don't click it, I don't see other members arguing about this...yet.


 
If I didn't click on it than I wouldn't be able to lambaste you.


----------



## Valwin (Jan 7, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> Then don't click it, I don't see other members arguing about this...yet.


 
ok how is some girls cutting them self related to wii or ds ? what are you smoking today ?


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 7, 2013)

Valwin said:


> ok how is some girls cutting them self related to wii or ds ? what are you smoking today ?


This is the 4th time now, it was a god damned sarcastic answer, girls cutting them selfs is their own retarded behavior, of course i know this isn't related to game posts


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jan 7, 2013)

Valwin said:


> ok how is some girls cutting them self related to wii or ds ? what are you smoking today ?


Are you stupid or something? As already said, his question was sarcastic.

Let it go people...


----------



## Valwin (Jan 7, 2013)

WiiUBricker said:


> Are you stupid or something? As already said, his question was sarcastic.
> 
> Let it go people...


tacos tacos burrito burrito


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 7, 2013)

Valwin said:


> tacos tacos burrito burrito


They're both good


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 7, 2013)

Here's another dumb pic.


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Jan 7, 2013)

Heard. Stupid people gonna stup.


----------



## nando (Jan 7, 2013)

justin should smoke some weed to make the girls stop cutting themselves... i think


----------



## Gahars (Jan 7, 2013)

Snoop Lion never had this problem.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 8, 2013)

You've seriously done goofed if Valwin is actually quite agitated at the content of your thread.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jan 8, 2013)

Chary said:


> I'll cut myself, if it means all these bat-sh*t crazy fans will die instantly.


Hey, that won't be necessary; they're doing it themselves.


----------



## Narayan (Jan 8, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> Then don't click it, I don't see other members arguing about this...yet.


Well, most people here doesn't really care about Bieber's fan cutting themselves. 

But just don't mind other members, they're just trolling you or something.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## BORTZ (Jan 9, 2013)

Good god you are messed up. 

Get out and dont post again.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 9, 2013)

Even though this is news you found, it still isn't news for GBAtemp. This is not a Hollywood forum, it's a gaming forum.


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Jan 9, 2013)

MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN!!!!!! I'm hearing all this news EVERY FUCKING WHERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111111111!!!!!!1111!!1!!111!!!!!!!!!11 I AM SICK OF JUSTIN BEIBER!!!!!!!! AND ANYONE TRYING TO BE HIM (FOR THAT MATTER) Can't fans OF ANYTHING just GROW UP!!!!!!!! A huge suicide/sacrifice rate JUST BECAUSE of something AS SMALL as this.................. I am being given cancer just seeing this everywhere!!!!!!!! *EVERYWHERE*........ And considering there's a girl I like who likes that guys DEVIL AWFUL music... ... ... ... YEAH!!!!! WAY TO SET ME UP THE BOMB!!!!!!!!!1!!!!!!111111!!!!!!!!!1111111!!!!!! I agree with everyone saying WHAT FUCKING WEED ARE YOU GUIZE FUCKING SMOKING...... ...... . .. . . . . . . . . .. . . . . . .. . . . . . .. . . . . . . . . . . . . .. . . WHAT IS THIS WORLD COMING TO???????////????////??///?// Let Biebz commit suicide if he wants to!!!!!!!! IT'S NOT LIKE ANYBODY CARES IF HE DIES ANYWAY. AS I SAID BEFORE, HIS SONGS ARE AS AWFUL AS THE DEVIL ITSELF!!!!!!!!!!!11!!!!!!1111111 Fanboys, Fangirls, Fanits..... SO A-NN-OO-YY-IING!!!!!!! I'm going to hAPPILY HIT "Post Reply" now in a hope that I can happily listen to Dubmood without THIS SHIT getting in the way!!!!!!!11!11111!

EDIT: THANK-YOU LegendaryTemper for ninja-ing me!


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 9, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> Good god you are messed up.
> 
> Get out and dont post again.


Make me


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 9, 2013)

UglyIdiot said:


> Even though this is news you found, it still isn't news for GBAtemp. This is not a Hollywood forum, it's a gaming forum.


Where the hell did you wanted me to post this? Besides why are you people making a big deal out of nothing?


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 9, 2013)

Narayan said:


> Well, most people here doesn't really care about Bieber's fan cutting themselves.
> 
> But just don't mind other members, they're just trolling you or something.


Jokes on them because I don't feed the trolls.


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 9, 2013)

dude, dont triple post.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 9, 2013)

UglyIdiot said:


> Even though this is news you found, it still isn't news for GBAtemp. This is not a Hollywood forum, it's a gaming forum.


 
Which doesn't stop us from having threads revolving around movies/books/music/etc., nor from having threads about developments in science and technology. Sure, we're a gaming forum first and foremost, but that's not all we have to discuss.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 9, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Which doesn't stop us from having threads revolving around movies/books/music/etc., nor from having threads about developments in science and technology. Sure, we're a gaming forum first and foremost, but that's not all we have to discuss.


My basic point is that this kind of thread doesn't even belong here.


----------



## Narayan (Jan 9, 2013)

To everyone who will reply after me, if there will be any:

Don't you think that what you plan to say have already been said? 

like: "don't post this here, because blah blah blah"



Yepi69 said:


> Jokes on them because I don't feed the trolls.


actually you are by replying to their post.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 9, 2013)

UglyIdiot said:


> My basic point is that this kind of thread doesn't even belong here.


 
This thread in particular? Yeah, that's certainly a debatable point.

News involving Hollywood, the music industry, or anything else along those lines? Eh, as long as it sparks discussion and it's in the proper subforum, why the hell not?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 9, 2013)

Gahars said:


> This thread in particular? Yeah, that's certainly debatable.
> 
> News involving Hollywood, the music industry, or anything else along those lines? Eh, as long as it sparks discussion and it's in the proper subforum, why the hell not?


Yeah, I didn't mean that part. Some things of Hollywood would be okay here, but this thread in particular is not GBAtemp wise.


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 9, 2013)

UglyIdiot said:


> Yeah, I didn't mean that part. Some things of Hollywood would be okay here, but this thread in particular is not GBAtemp wise.


So the ''Do you piss in the bath'' topic is GBATemp wise then?


----------



## Gahars (Jan 9, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> So the ''Do you piss in the bath'' topic is GBATemp wise then?


 
I think there's a slight difference between a thread (posted in the proper section) that members use joke around and a thread revolving entirely around self mutilation.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 9, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> So the ''Do you piss in the bath'' topic is GBATemp wise then?


No. I have said in the thread that, it was random. That thread is old, I wasn't a GBAtemp member since 2007, so I don't know about that, but in my opinion: useless question, like your useless news.


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 9, 2013)

Gahars said:


> I think there's a slight difference between a thread (posted in the proper section) that members use joke around and a thread revolving entirely around self mutilation.


Its not my fault those girls are crazy as fuck.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 9, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> Its not my fault those girls are crazy as fuck.


You're being stupid now. What you just said is stupid. It's regarding the news. This thread shouldn't even be here, that's what 96% of all of us are saying.


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 9, 2013)

Ok kindergarden the mods posted this on the Edge of the Forum so it would be appreciated if you stop bitching about where I posted this. Thanks.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 9, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> Its not my fault those girls are crazy as fuck.


 
Of course not, but that doesn't mean it needs to be posted here.


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 9, 2013)

UglyIdiot said:


> No. I have said in the thread that, it was random. That thread is old, I wasn't a GBAtemp member since 2007, so I don't know about that, but in my opinion: useless question, like your useless news.


Your opinion.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 9, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> Your opinion.


Which also others think so, too.


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 9, 2013)

Narayan said:


> To everyone who will reply after me, if there will be any:
> 
> Don't you think that what you plan to say have already been said?
> 
> ...


I'm trying to stop but hey, let them continue. I'm done.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 9, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> Your opinion.


 
Can we stop with the "Your opinion" type retorts here? And not just in this thread, in the whole forum.

No shit it's their opinion. Pointing out the obvious isn't some grand, irrefutable dismissal. It's a dodge and nothing more.


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 9, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Can we stop with the "Your opinion" type retorts here? And not just in this thread, in the whole forum.
> 
> No shit it's their opinion. Pointing out the obvious isn't some grand, irrefutable dismissal. It's a dodge and nothing more.


Actually I don't use that sentence frequently, I don't know if other GBATemptation users use that sentence or not.


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 9, 2013)

PErfect


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 9, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> You want me to post this on the DS or Wii section?


How about, not posting them at all? How does that sound?


----------



## Sop (Jan 9, 2013)

lel it isn't a hoax bortz, /b/ posted some images pretending they were girls, then girls really did start doing it

le source




lolllllllllllllllllllllllll

EDIT: Oh shit, didn't realize this was in the EoF, saw it in the thread postings thing and just clicked on it.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 9, 2013)

Ughh, I knew it would come to this.
Can't he think before doing things?


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 9, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> How about, not posting them at all? How does that sound?


How about no?


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 9, 2013)

Jiehfeng said:


> Ughh, I knew it would come to this.
> Can't he think before doing things?


Sorry, I don't access low class websites like ''4chan'' therefor I didn't knew if it was true or not.

But it seems you are too perfect to make a mistake.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 9, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> How about no?


How about, no one gives a flying f**k about Justin Bieber and what his cultis--, I mean followers do?


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 9, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> How about, no one gives a flying f**k about Justin Bieber cultists?


I didn't knew you were speaking for everyone.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 9, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> I didn't knew you were speaking for everyone.


 
Well, when everyone has made their opinion on the matter well known, it's easy to do.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 9, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> I didn't knew you were speaking for everyone.


I didn't know you posted news that everyone actually took the time to give a damn about. Silly me, I should spank myself for being so thoughtless.



Spoiler



Bieber fans need psychiatric help. Anyone dumb enough to slit their wrists to for an overrated singer should be put in straight jackets


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 9, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> I didn't know you posted news that everyone actually took the time to give a damn about. Silly me, I should spank myself for being so thoughtless.


Maybe you are forgetting this is on the edge of the forum. Silly me, I should spank myself for being so blind.


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 9, 2013)

Not to mention there's always 3 pages of you guys bitching about this thread, just saying.

You guys can't just seem to let it go.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 9, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> Maybe you are forgetting this is on the edge of the forum. Silly me, I should spank myself for being so blind.


The EOF? Oh, I thought this was front page material! What's next, Kim Kardashian having a baby with Kanye West? Oh, wait...



Spoiler



The day the majority of this board caring about Bieber and his rabid fans is the day hell freezes over. I'm done here, trying to argue with you is like being in the Special Olympics. Good day.


----------



## Litagano Motscoud (Jan 9, 2013)

These girls don't need to die. They need help.

Nobody deserves to die.


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 9, 2013)

Litagano Motscoud said:


> These girls don't need to die. They need help.
> 
> Nobody deserves to die.


The only one who deserves to die is Bieber, IMO.


----------



## Litagano Motscoud (Jan 9, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> The only one who deserves to die is Bieber, IMO.


I could think of many other people worse than Bieber who don't deserve to die.

Bieber isn't some crazy evil murderer rapist. He's a kid who sings, and has unfortunately attracted a lot of undeserved hate for some reason.


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 9, 2013)

Litagano Motscoud said:


> I could think of many other people worse than Bieber who don't deserve to die.
> 
> Bieber isn't some crazy evil murderer rapist. He's a kid who sings, and has unfortunately attracted a lot of undeserved hate for some reason.


Basically because he thinks he is superior than anyone else?


----------



## Litagano Motscoud (Jan 9, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> Basically because he thinks he is superior than anyone else?


How do you know that?


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 9, 2013)

Litagano Motscoud said:


> How do you know that?


There was an interview that he kept saying he was like Kurt Cobain and other music singers.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 9, 2013)

Litagano Motscoud said:


> I could think of many other people worse than Bieber who don't deserve to die.
> 
> Bieber isn't some crazy evil murderer rapist. He's a kid who sings, and has unfortunately attracted a lot of undeserved hate for some reason.


 
Because his music isn't that great. How any can tolerate that style is beyond me. We don't hate him for being famous, he's famous because we hate him.


----------



## Litagano Motscoud (Jan 9, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Because his music isn't that great.


And this is a reason to go hating on him?



the_randomizer said:


> How any can tolerate that style is beyond me.


One man's food is another man's poison.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 9, 2013)

Litagano Motscoud said:


> And this is a reason to go hating on him?
> 
> 
> One man's food is another man's poison.


 
Sorry, "dislike". Better?  Popular =\= good.


----------



## Litagano Motscoud (Jan 9, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Sorry, "dislike". Better? Popular =\= good.


I never said being popular automatically makes you good.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 9, 2013)

Litagano Motscoud said:


> I never said being popular automatically makes you good.


Good, at least you admit that part.


----------



## Litagano Motscoud (Jan 9, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Good, at least you admit that part.


I will also admit that Bieber is not my cup of tea. I don't dislike him any more than I like him.

I don't listen to his songs. That's it.


----------



## Veho (Jan 9, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> We don't hate him for being famous, he's famous because we hate him.


No, he's famous because millions of teenage girls love him.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 9, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> You guys can't just seem to let it go.


 
Irony 2k13


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 9, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Irony 2k13


You are still going with it.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 9, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> You are still going with it.


 
Am I?

I don't know, this whole thread knocks a pretty heavy blow against your claim of "not giving a single fuck." You might want to cool it with the posts and stop taking critiques and disagreements as personal insults. Continuing to respond to "defend yourself" isn't doing you any favors.


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 9, 2013)

Nothing to see here. Just liking all of gahars posts


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 9, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> Nothing to see here. Just liking all of gahars posts


Sucking other person's dick isn't going get you anywhere, not to mention if you said you didn't had ''nothing to see'' you still commented.


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 9, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Am I?
> 
> I don't know, this whole thread knocks a pretty heavy blow against your claim of "not giving a single fuck." You might want to cool it with the posts and stop taking critiques and disagreements as personal insults. Continuing to respond to "defend yourself" isn't doing you any favors.


I didn't said i didn't gave a fuck against the thread, i said i was not giving a fuck against you people.

Now if you would stop posting on this thread and forget this it would be pretty awesome.


----------



## Eerpow (Jan 9, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> Sucking other person's dick isn't going get you anywhere, not to mention if you said you didn't had ''nothing to see'' you still commented.


It's a creative way of saying that he agrees with gahars, get some ice and chill your tits dude.


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 9, 2013)

Eerpow said:


> It's a creative way of saying that he agrees with gahars, get some ice and chill your tits dude.


No shit bro.


----------



## Eerpow (Jan 9, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> No shit bro.


I don't think you understood what he meant when he used the expression "nothing to see here" lol, your post makes no sense.


----------



## Litagano Motscoud (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm not sure what I started here.


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 9, 2013)

Eerpow said:


> I don't think you understood what he meant when he used the expression "nothing to see here" lol, your post makes no sense.


Maybe you were the one not understanding what I meant, ok.


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 9, 2013)

Litagano Motscoud said:


> I'm not sure what I started here.


Tell me about it


----------



## Eerpow (Jan 9, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> Maybe you were the one not understanding what I meant, ok.


pfffffffft, your post was out of context, he meant that there was nothing to see here (referring to his post) for people viewing the thread, in other words, just jokingly telling he liked gahars points.
You interpreted it as nothing to see here (this thread) for him (bortz).


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 9, 2013)

Eerpow said:


> pfffffffft, your post was out of context, he meant that there was nothing to see here (referring to his post) for people viewing the thread, in other words, just jokingly telling he liked gahars points.
> You interpreted it as nothing to see here (this thread) for him (bortz).


Ok, good for you, now leave please.


----------



## Eerpow (Jan 9, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> Ok, good for you, now leave please.


Good for you, I wasn't the one who had a chance to learn a valuable lesson here. You're the one who's supposed to learn from your mistakes made in this thread.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 9, 2013)

Yepi, dude take it from me, just drop it and stop replying to flamebait comments.
Certain people arent worth the chemical reaction in your body that causes anger.
Better you ignore this and take a breather. PM me if you have to blow some steam. I'll be glad to listen



Eerpow said:


> get some *ice* .


Don't worry dude, i'm here now looool


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## BORTZ (Jan 9, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> Sucking other person's dick isn't going get you anywhere, not to mention if you said you didn't had ''nothing to see'' you still commented.


@OP




Anyways you always sound like one of those underage forum vigilante who claims innocence after posting obvious flame bait like this and wonder why people think you are a loltroll.

You can't go around thinking you are Gods gift to this forum and expect to make friends posting this shiz, then butt blasting to mars every time someone makes a snarky comment. Saying that you"don't start shiz, only attack people who attack you is, guess what, drawing moths to flame.

Participating on a forum like you are is going to get you into trouble. Posting moronic content then taking way too much offense to the smallest comment (ie "get a job) won't make you the next helpful member of this community, it will make you the biggest flame ass we can pins tail to.

I'm sure you are a decent human being just tone it down and do your research before posting rumors started by 4Chan and digested by 9gag.[/img]


----------



## Gahars (Jan 9, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> Sucking other person's dick isn't going get you anywhere, not to mention if you said you didn't had ''nothing to see'' you still commented.


 
And you wonder why everyone's "against" you.

Really, if you had accepted the criticism and complaints, or even just politely disagreed, no one would care. This thread would be a couple pages at most, and everyone would move on. Instead, you just had to go out of your way to make a spectacle out of yourself. Shit, I even tried being nice; all I got for my efforts was more hostility.

You're 17 and this is how you act? Hell, I'd expect better from an 8 year old. If you don't want everyone to be "against" you, I think some growing up is in order.



Yepi69 said:


> I didn't said i didn't gave a fuck against the thread, i said i was not giving a fuck against you people.


 
What do you mean "you people"?


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 10, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> I didn't said i didn't gave a fuck against the thread, i said i was not giving a fuck against you people.
> 
> Now if you would stop posting on this thread and forget this it would be pretty awesome.


 
Wow, by "awesome", you mean posting about clearly psychotic people having suicidal tendencies would make this thread better? Where have I been all this time? I wouldn't miss this thread for the world!


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 10, 2013)

T'was a prank. We can disperse now.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 10, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> Maybe you are forgetting this is on the edge of the forum. Silly me, I should spank myself for being so blind.


Only after it got moved here and only after the graphic pictures were taken off the OP.
Nice try at defense.

Also, to many people in this thread:


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 11, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> @OP
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry I don't access such low class websites.s


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 11, 2013)

UglyIdiot said:


>


Now that IS funny xD


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 11, 2013)

Castiel said:


> Only after it got moved here and only after the graphic pictures were taken off the OP.
> Nice try at defense.
> 
> Also, to many people in this thread:


No one called you here so please leave.


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 11, 2013)

Oh please continue, it amuses me, I love having my notification box full of comments from you guys.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 11, 2013)

Ah, the elusive quadruple post in the wild.

I never thought I'd see the day.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 11, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Ah, the elusive quadruple post in the wild.
> 
> I never thought I'd see the day.


 
4 in a row, man better than the spammers o.o


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 11, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Ah, the elusive quadruple post in the wild.
> 
> I never thought I'd see the day.


Ok.


----------



## Litagano Motscoud (Jan 11, 2013)

Did anyone order for a large pile of firewood for rekindling a fire?


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 11, 2013)

Weird. We are trying to help you and all you do is keep bitching and double posting. Also you suck at sigs.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 11, 2013)

This thread is still open? I thought it would be closed already.

Why was it created again? I need a reminder.


----------



## FIX94 (Jan 11, 2013)

what. the. fuck.


----------

